# Ditch Witch SK650



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Mini-X are very easy to find around here. Unfortunately, I can't say the same about walk-behind such as the Bobcat MT or Ditch Witch SK. Therefor, I'm about to buy:

DW SK650, 2009 demo w/ about 50hr on it
6way Ditch Witch blade
52" bucket
a set of agressive tracks
a bunch of spare parts (bushing kit, rollers, air and oil filters, etc)

Price is 29,000$ CDN + taxes. Is that a good price? From what I've read on the net, price vary up to 5K depending on your area.

Based on comments in another thread here, I asked for the Bradco 6way HD blade. It's not available here since the local distributor (Sweeper) does not carry it. Instead, the shop is offering me to customize the regular Ditch Witch 6way blade to my needs. I just have to tell them what to reinforce. 

So, good deal or not?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

HypNoTic said:


> Mini-X are very easy to find around here. Unfortunately, I can't say the same about walk-behind such as the Bobcat MT or Ditch Witch SK. Therefor, I'm about to buy:
> 
> DW SK650, 2009 demo w/ about 50hr on it
> 6way Ditch Witch blade
> ...


That doesn't sound too bad. Are the tracks extra parts or are they just on it? Also make sure you get that extra toggle switch for the 6-way. Candian dollar is close the the US right now... 50 hours puts it past its first oil change, so get that done if it needs it.

Buy a fire extinguisher, just for safety. Also assemble a "track kit" which would include a big open end wrench (I forget the size), a 30 mm 12 point socket/ratchet not a second wrench, a tooth brush (to clean the threads on the bolts that set the tension, maybe a small screw driver or dental pick does the same job), and a tube of anti-seize. Do yourself a favor and release the tension on the tracks, liberally apply anti-seize working it back in to the internal nut so that you can rotate the bolt by hand, and re-tension. Do the other side. You'll thank me around 200 hours later. I've heard of the tension bolt getting stuck, nothing would work, finally Coke worked.

When out in woods if you slip a track, slide a rock or log under one side of the platform. Use the blade and you can then jack up one side of the machine. I think track issues become more common over 200 hours. I've had none up to 145, but I'm just passing good info along, none of which I can take real credit for (thanks IMBA!!!)

I'm sure others with more experience will also help. Good luck!


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Jerome,

I hope all is well up your way.

You will love the 650, it is a great trail building machine. That coupled with a a micro or mini x will increase your productivity greatly and help you folks to build some great trail.

Our crew prefers the DitchWitch 4-way blade over anything else. More durable with way fewer problems and things that can (and will) go wrong as compared with the 6-way which is electric over hydro. For the record, Bradco maks the DitchWitch 6 way blade.

The price on the machine sounds pretty good and if you can afford this I would recommend purchase. I don't know any professional or volunteer builder who did not like the 650. The key as always is good training and then machine time to get efficient. 

Woody Keen- Trail Dynamics


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Woody,

I have a whole summer of experience running a Bobcat MT55 to cut trails. Can't wait to see the learning curve on the SK650 compared to the MT55. I think I'll love the machine!

We used a Bobcat 425 or a John Deere 27D mini-x last summer with the MT55 to do some finishing work. I really like the combo and the kind of trail it gives. 

What you call the 4way, is that the regular backfill blade? How do you use the blade to outslope your thread if you can't tilt?


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Jerome,

Hard to explain via this forum, but here goes:

With the 4 way blade cocked to one side or the other (left or right), you use the dump-curl feature to adjust the outslope angle of the blade. 

Our blade is taller than what they show on the DW site, not sure what ours is but we did buy it through DitchWitch.

Woody


----------



## Equismith (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm working with an IMBA crew now at Uwharrie in NC. They recommend saving your $ and get the 4-way. Turn the 4-way blade face down then angle left/right (which will be up/down while facing down) for side slope pitch.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------

